# BMQ Reserves 2018 - present



## BCstangWA (1 Nov 2017)

Hey guys, I think Ill be in the January 2018 basic, I am swearing in at my reserve unit in a few weeks and will be having some early on base training there first I believe. Pretty excited I applied in September 2016.  :remembrance:


----------



## Swally (12 Nov 2017)

Post when and where you go and how the days are there! I'm dead interested!


----------



## SpecialOps (24 Nov 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Regarding Army Communication Information Specialist in the CF Primary Reserve, I am just a bit confused regarding all the different training I need to go through. 
Hopefully this is the right place to post.

I was told that I need to give them one Summer for an NCM training (I assume it's from April to July?), but I believe I need to do both the BMQ and Trade specific training.

Can I do both of them together in the summer 2018? (I'm from Toronto)


----------



## sarahsmom (26 Nov 2017)

it depends on when your BMQ course runs and if they have sufficient numbers to run a trade course for your trade.


----------



## JaseSyd (27 Nov 2017)

Keep us posted on your BMQ journey. I have passed all my testing and just waiting on medical results! Can't wait to get started down this career path!


----------



## Kerosen (27 Nov 2017)

I'm starting my BMQ this friday in Montréal, i will try to keep you update


----------



## JaseSyd (27 Nov 2017)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> I'm starting my BMQ this friday in Montréal, i will try to keep you update



Best of luck!


----------



## Kerosen (27 Nov 2017)

JaseSyd said:
			
		

> Best of luck!



Thanks brother


----------



## JaseSyd (12 Mar 2018)

Anyone else doing FTSE this summer, I have not been given exact dates yet, but looks like possible May 1st start for BMQ-reserves which is going to take place in Kingston, sounds like BMQ-L might be in Gagetown following.  

Anyone else going be attending BMQ- Kingston with me?


----------



## Kerosen (14 Mar 2018)

I'm doing my BMQ-L and PP1 in Valcartier from the july 4th to august 17


----------



## Mysterion (22 Mar 2018)

Western Canada hasn't been given dates yet (or someone hasn't passed on BMQ or BMQ-L dates), but word just got passed down from division that for FTSE, there won't be boundaries for training. The example was someone from Alberta going to Ontario for BMQ if there is room on the course, and nothing else available locally. I guess they want to get as many people trained as quickly as possible, so they are pushing for a lot of BMQ/BMQ-L courses early in the summer to try and also load people on DP1 courses in the same summer.  I'm quite excited to see what this summer brings, and hoping to get some interesting taskings.


----------



## itsjessie (4 May 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. I currently finished my application for reserve and am getting sworn in on Wednesday! Going to Aldershot, NS for my BMQ hopefully at the end of the month. Anyone else going there? Also, is it any different than if I were going to St Jean?

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2018)

itsjessie said:
			
		

> Also, is it any different than if I were going to St Jean?



Although not up to date, or official, you may find these discussions of interest,

Reserve BMQ vs Reg Force BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97693.0

How Reserve BMQ/Trades Training Compares to Regular BMQ/Trades Training 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113559.0

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## war2001v (17 May 2018)

Hi there,
I just ended up passing my medical exam after submitting an appeal for the reserves, but I didn't get a chance to ask anyone about this, And the medical technician in charge of my file is out of office so I was wondering if anyone here could help me out. I have a condition for which I take prescription medications, if I were to go on weekend BMQ, would I have to bring my medication with me over there or would they provide me with the medication themselves? Also would this be different if I were to take summer/full-time BMQ and for DP1?


----------



## LightFighter (17 May 2018)

Bring your prescription meds on every course and exercise you go on.


----------



## war2001v (18 May 2018)

Alright, thanks for the help!


----------



## mrmostlikely (28 May 2018)

Is anyone aware of the dates for the winter weekend BMQ course in Alberta? Or know if they have been released yet?


----------



## BoogieMons (28 May 2018)

Hi Everyone,

First post so forgive me for any spelling mistakes and/ or clerical errors. Does anyone know if there's been another BMQ registered for this summer starting in August? There have been rumors of one but no confirmation yet.

Thanks for being amazing!


----------



## Kerosen (28 May 2018)

BoogieMons said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First post so forgive me for any spelling mistakes and/ or clerical errors. Does anyone know if there's been another BMQ registered for this summer starting in August? There have been rumors of one but no confirmation yet.
> 
> Thanks for being amazing!



In what province do you live ?


----------



## BoogieMons (28 May 2018)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> In what province do you live ?



Whoops, should've included that; I live in BC.


----------



## Jiminito (19 Aug 2018)

Can anyone tell me the timeline of the weekend BMQs? If it starts in the Fall, what dates does it run from? Mid Oct - Mid Dec? Then Christmas break for how long? Thanks.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Aug 2018)

Jiminito said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the timeline of the weekend BMQs? If it starts in the Fall, what dates does it run from? Mid Oct - Mid Dec? Then Christmas break for how long? Thanks.





			
				Jiminito said:
			
		

> Has anyone done BMQ Reserve Part-time? What are the usual Fall dates? (Start date to Finish date)
> Or is it different depending on your unit?



You asked almost the identical question in another thread. Again, course dates vary by unit and whether or not they’ll run a weekend BMQ varies also. Do you know which unit you want to apply to? They may not even definitely have a Fall weekend course running. Give the recruiter a call at your local unit. He/She should be able to help you out with specifics.


----------



## leokiu (2 Oct 2018)

I am starting my BMQ weekend as Reserves starting Oct 12. at Vancouver, BC.


----------



## A Very Cold Fire (12 Oct 2018)

Hey everyone, my BMQ is starting soon and I was wondering if anyone knew how hard the PT is on the first few weekends? How far/fast do we have To run? I'm worried because I'm really out of shape, I can run maybe like 1.5 km before getting tuckered out and this is at a jogging pace, I can't even do a pullup. Am I screwed on BMQ?


----------



## LightFighter (12 Oct 2018)

PT will vary by course staff. Morning PT won’t be anything too crazy, but may be challenging especially for those not in shape.  Expect running(5km in 25-30mins), circuit training and ruck marches. PT can start out easier at the start of course(shorter runs, etc) but will progress.  

If you can only run 1.5km at a slow pace, you will probably find the PT challenging. However, there are numerous exercise programs out there to help get you into shape - don’t expect 2 weekends a month of BMQ to be enough to get you into shape. You need to do it on your own, and be consistent with it.


----------



## Lumber (12 Oct 2018)

That being said, the standard for physical fitness is the FORCE test, so as long as you can pass that, you've met the standard.

The expectation on BMQ is that you not quit. If you can't run 5km, run as far as you can, then trot, then walk; just don't quit. Obviously, if you start experiencing legitimate medical issues because you're pushing yourself to hard, THEN ok, quit, lol. But by quit I mean quit the run and seek medical attention, not quit BMQ. Don't quit that.


----------



## ontheedge (14 Oct 2018)

Kind of related - I saw it posted that prior to BMQ a soldier is “moving around chairs”. 

I am expecting a potential long time before working out details of my BMQ and/or BMOQ.  

Let’s say the regiment needs their officer ASAP. 

Will the soldier get involved in officer type tasks prior to his BMQ/BMOQ?  Or will he literally just be showing up for drills and moving around chairs until his coursework is complete??

Also I’m guessing pay rate will depend solely on BMQ/BMOq completion even if the soldier is doing more advanced work?

I’m asking for reserves.


----------



## LightFighter (14 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Kind of related - I saw it posted that prior to BMQ a soldier is “moving around chairs”.
> 
> I am expecting a potential long time before working out details of my BMQ and/or BMOQ.
> 
> ...



As an OCdt without BMOQ you could do some basic admin work if required and perhaps get some lessons on battle procedure in addition to learning the basics(drill, C7 TOETs, etc). 

Regardless of the work you do, you are paid according to your rank.


----------



## mariomike (14 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Will the soldier get involved in officer type tasks prior to his BMQ/BMOQ?



Question on parading with your reserve unit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112201.0
OP: "What will I be doing as a unqualified pvt on parade nights? My BMQ is in January so I will start parading 3 months prior to BMQ"


----------



## Dmitri (26 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> Kind of related - I saw it posted that prior to BMQ a soldier is “moving around chairs”.
> I’m asking for reserves.



Hello OnTheEdge, I just recently enrolled as an Infantry Officer in a Reserve Unit in the Montreal Area. It's been a month and a half and I could tell you my experience so far:

Upon joining, we were assigned to the 4th Platoon, which is where all the recruits in my unit go (officer or not). I'm always with my platoon (or sometimes only my section), and we're doing the same things. Drill training, physical activities, lectures, etc. We're also often offered opportunities to come more often, which is great considering we're haven't even started BMQ/BMOQ. I already did two night shifts when another unit stayed at our armory for the weekend. I also participated during the Open Doors day. My section commander, who is also an Officer Cadet (who has completed BMQ) has already been introduced to administrative work and is doing great. My platoon commander is also an Officer Cadet (awaiting promotion to 2LT as he has already completed his Phase II). If you have some more questions, feel free to send me a message and I'll try to answer as best I can!

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Rex068 (23 Jan 2019)

A bit late but I thought I would post anyway

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver
Regular/Reserve: Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Infantry
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 23, 2018
First Contact: May 24, 2018
CFAT: June 1, 2018
FORCE Test: June 6, 2018
Interview: June 27, 2018
Medical: July 24, 2018 
Position Offered: October 16, 2018
Sworn in: October 24, 2018
BMQ: January 11, 2019


----------



## scorr1982 (28 Jan 2019)

scorr1982 said:
			
		

> Hopefully medical and reliability don't take forever....
> 
> 
> Recruiting Center: Kelowna
> ...


----------



## Private02 (23 Mar 2019)

Age: 16 years 4 months
Recruiting Center: 32 CBG @ Fort York Armouries, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Training Unit: The Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin and Halton) Regiment
Regular/Reserve: Reserves Class A Service
Officer/NCM: NCM - Unskilled
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade Choice 2: Artillery Gunner
Trade Choice 3: Armoured Soldier
Date I Began Interest in CAF/military lifestyle: June, 2014
Application Date: February 8, 2019
Type of Application: Normal application --> Express Application/Given Conditional Offer (day before CFAT + FORCE Test)
First Contact: February 21, 2019
FORCE & CFAT completed : March 12, 2019 (eligible for all 200+ CAF occupations)
Medical Exam completed: March 14, 2019
Interview completed: March 14, 2019
Position Offered: Offered all 3 but accepted Infantry soldier on March 14, 2019 
Enrollment Ceremony Date: [Not enrolled as of yet]
BMQ Date: [Not enrolled as of yet]
DP1 Date: [Not enrolled as of yet]

 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Little_Tiger (19 Jun 2019)

Hello, I just recieved word that I will be doing my BMQ and BMQ-L in Kingston Ontario. I head up to Kingston July 2nd. Wondering if anyone else will be going. 

As well if anyone has any advice. I just got sworn in have been looking for some tips and need to knows etc. What's the Base like in Kingston?


----------



## Little_Tiger (19 Jun 2019)

Hello, I just recieved word that I will be doing my BMQ and BMQ-L in Kingston Ontario. I head up to Kingston July 2nd. Wondering if anyone else will be going. 

As well if anyone has any advice. I just got sworn in have been looking for some tips and need to knows etc. What's the Base like in Kingston?


----------



## mariomike (19 Jun 2019)

Little_Tiger 



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You will not *spam the boards*. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads.
> Thanks for your cooperation,
> 
> Army.ca Staff





			
				Little_Tiger said:
			
		

> What's the Base like in Kingston?



CFB Kingston 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/29166.175
8 pages.


----------



## Loachman (20 Jun 2019)

If you have any specific questions about Kingston after reading through those eight pages, Little_Tiger, ask away and I may be able to answer them.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Jun 2019)

My oldest Granddaughter just finished both in Aldershot. Advice: be physically fit. Funny, she lives in Kingston.


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (22 Feb 2020)

Hi there,
  
  I am in the process of applying for the Reserves. So far I have  passed the CFAT, passed the PT, had an amazing interview and now waiting for the medical.   For the Reserves is there is "merit/competition list" or ia that only for Reg Force? 

Can some people who have gone through preferably relatively recently, explain how Basic for the Reserves works? I was hoping to do Army but now thinking I may want to switch to the RCAF instead if that makes a difference and if I am able to make the change.  What was your experience like? Is it similar to BMQ for Reg Force in St. Jean? What can I expect the first few days and throughout training? Do the Reserves in Basic get to do an obstacle course?  What will be the requirements for physical fitness? How many pushups, sit ups ect should I be aiming to do?  Im a woman in her early 30s for context.   

After basic training is completed what will happen next? My trade of choice is MSE Op and was hoping to get a B class.


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> Can some people who have gone through preferably relatively recently, explain how Basic for the Reserves works?



Reserve BMQ questions and answers here,


 BMQ Reserves 2018 - present  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/128027.0




			
				LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> What will be the requirements for physical fitness?



Fitness for Operational Requirements of CAF Employment ( FORCE ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/80513.1075
49 pages.



			
				LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> Im a woman in her early 30s for context.



Advice for women on BMQ and other courses [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/2420.150
89 pages.



			
				LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> After basic training is completed what will happen next?



Trade training.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (24 Feb 2020)

If I did not want to do the weekend BMQ for P.Res could I ask to do the Reg.F. BMQ at St.Jean?  I already sent the recruiter an emailed but he said he is out of the office until next month. 

After my interview for P.Res I was advised BMQ will only be every other weekend instead of full time and I honestly really want a true bootcamp experience! I want to push myself and see exactly what I am capable of and want to be the best soldier I can be and St. Jean BMQ is where I see myself doing basic and helping me reach my goals. 

I do have a goal to CT to Reg after a few years in Res but now second guessing and maybe should just do Reg from the start; opinions?


----------



## mariomike (24 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> I do have a goal to CT to Reg after a few years in Res but now second guessing and maybe should just do Reg from the start; opinions?



Depends if you want a full-time or part-time job.

If considering a CT, some have shared their experiences with the process,

Component Transfer ( CT ) - Reserve to Regular  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.1250
58 pages.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Feb 2020)

If your goal is to ct to the regular force in a couple years then you should switch from the reserves to the regular force and do it now.


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (24 Feb 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Depends if you want a full-time or part-time job.
> 
> If considering a CT, some have shared their experiences with the process,
> 
> ...



If my medical is approved and I am accepted and offered a position, I wanted a B class and do full time Res anyway.


----------



## mariomike (24 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> , I wanted a B class and do full time Res anyway.



If it is available.


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Feb 2020)

Full time Class B positions tend to be very competitive and sought after. Until you are at the very least trade qualified you will have a hard time successfully landing one of those contracts, as you will be competing with people who have years of experience in their trade or in the job being applied for.


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> If I did not want to do the weekend BMQ for P.Res could I ask to do the Reg.F. BMQ at St.Jean?  I already sent the recruiter an emailed but he said he is out of the office until next month.
> 
> After my interview for P.Res I was advised BMQ will only be every other weekend instead of full time and I honestly really want a true bootcamp experience! I want to push myself and see exactly what I am capable of and want to be the best soldier I can be and St. Jean BMQ is where I see myself doing basic and helping me reach my goals.
> 
> I do have a goal to CT to Reg after a few years in Res but now second guessing and maybe should just do Reg from the start; opinions?




Reg F BMQ is for Reg F. Some air reservists do it but army and navy reservists have their own BMQ. The navy has a summer BMQ option if you want a full time experience. It won't be the same as Reg F but likely a closer experience than weekend BMQ. 



However if your goal is to push yourself and see what your limits are by doing Reg F bmq, why not just go Reg F now?


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (28 Feb 2020)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> However if your goal is to push yourself and see what your limits are by doing Reg F bmq, why not just go Reg F now?



I have talked to my husband and sent the recruiter another email; I am switching my application from Reserve to Regular Force! Decided to not waste time when I can meet my end goal sooner if I just got Reg Force from the start.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> I have talked to my husband and sent the recruiter another email; I am switching my application from Reserve to Regular Force! Decided to not waste time when I can meet my end goal sooner if I just got Reg Force from the start.



Good choice.

The reserves aren't bad(as in waste of time) but it's very difficult to get a career or full time employment as a reservist. The chances of you getting a class B contract as a newly trained reservist was probably pretty small.


----------

